# Bugging Out



## atrox (Jun 30, 2009)

Well it's been insufferably hot after work lately...  

So I went out bugging this morning, and thought I'd share my recent meager finds some bugs shots that I liked.  

Monarch












Bombus






Skipper






Monarch Cat chowing down






Goatsbead






Dried out Goatsberd, people often think these are a giant Dandelion






Milkweed beetles were enjoying some sexy time






I was worried that I would find this today.  I've been watching a number of vernal pools dry up.  I think these are Cricket frogs.  I did grab all that I could and take them to a more permanent body of water.  All but three swam off of their own volition.  I don't know if that's bad to do or not...  Did I interfere with a natural cycle?






Female Jewelwing






This otherwordly creature was seen while I was rolling rotting logs.  I've never seen one so I'm going to have to hit the books.  I'm guessing some sort of Cricket though.  The pic is bad, but this guy burrowed too quickly to get another shot.






Harvestmen were enjoying some dappled light in a grove of Nettles.












My absolute favorite part of summer would be the Odonates.  This one had made a kill of what initially looked like a Flesh Fly.

























Fowler's Toad


















I saw some really pretty Painted turtles of various sizes but they dove while I had the 100mm on and I put the 300mm on and waited but they would only barely pop up their heads.  

Justin


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice pictures.


----------

